# playstation network



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

any 1 else having trouble, i keep getting message saying sony entertainment network is undergoing maintenance, this happening from yesterday


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Been on it on and off all day mate with no problems, other than the store is undergoing maintenance :thumb:


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Planned maintenance is taking longer than they thought will be available after 10pm

https://twitter.com/PlayStationEU


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Very strange, been fine all day


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Sometimes if you logon before the maintenance you can stay on


----------

